# Wood splitter



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

A friend sent me this video clip. This machine makes quick work of a log ;-))

http://firewoodprocessor.net/videos/hfp160-3-broadband.wmv


----------



## snowdog (Jul 1, 2007)

I want one. Wow that sure makes short work of logs.


----------



## Julian (Sep 30, 2008)

Holy crap! That sure makes quick work of a backbreaking job!!!


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Incredible, that thing would make you a lot of money if you were selling firewood.


----------

